# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  promjena prezimena djetetu - uspjela :)

## samamama

evo, da vam se pohvalim da nase institucije ipak nesto rade ( ako znate gdje i kako traziti )., uspjela sam dodati  svoje prezime djetetu :D ahh.. prvi korak za dalje

----------


## dina

Kako si uspjela? Ne znam tvoju situaciju....jel otac pristao?

----------


## samamama

ne, otac nije pristao.
prvi puta kada sam dosla su mi rekli da je to nemoguce ako on ne pristane, obzirom da mu prebivalište nije nepoznato ( čl. obiteljskog zakona )., tako da je procedura bila malo slozenija., ali obavljena valjda u rekordonom vremenu. mislim nekih 4 ili 5 mjeseci da je trajao cijeli postupak. 
Ono sto je bila olakotna okolnost je to sto on ne prima nikakvu poštu, a kako to vec i ptice na grani znaju u ovom nasem gradu, onda su i instituacije isle sve bas po zakonu., slali bi nekoliko poziva i onda stavili na oglasnu plocu i donijeli rjesenje, i tako je to putovalo i doputovalo du konacnog rjesenja :D

----------


## Layla

Super...konacno jedna pozitivna stvar se izrodila iz inace stresnih i mukotrpnih papirnatih procesa..

----------


## samamama

joj da Layla.. upravo tako.

sada mi je zao sto na samom pocetku nisam imala pojma koja su moja prava ni gdje traziti., pa sam umjesto da procitam zakon i pravilnike odlazila po CZSS i odvjetnicima koji su mi svi od reda dali krive savjete i informacije ( koštajući me pritom suza, živaca i novaca )., da bi mi kasnije kada sama dodjem do istine rekli samo: ah, zao mi je., valjda se nesto novo izmjenilo.. ma daj, molim te!

tako da savijet svima koji imaju teskoce u rjesavanju problema. Zakon, a posebno obiteljski zakon su alfa i omega svih procedura koje se ticu obitelji, nemojte pretpostavljati da službenici znaju zakon bolje od vas, zakon je dostupan svima i svatko ce svoju situaciju najbolje istražiti. Neka vam ne bude tesko i procitajte te zakone kad god se nadjete u problemu.
Ja sam imala svakakivh situacija i u vise navrata sam se pozivala na članke iz zakona ( ne samo u ovom sada slucaju ) i svaku stvar koju sam do sada trazila sam uspjela istjerati do kraja. 
Oboruzajte se živcima, ali prije svega i znanjem!

----------


## Layla

Mene čeka još jedna važna stvar uskoro, pa iščitavam OBZ..nije ga lako čitati; ali kad se pažljivo čita, nađe se sve što treba :Smile: 
Pošto mi odvjetnik kojeg sam besplatno dobila i nije bio od velike koristi, oslanjam se na sebe i svoje znanje. :Smile: 
Naravno da nije lako poznavati zakon, ali mislim da oni koji se time bave moraju biti upućeni. Ja recimo tražim posao i kod jako puno oglasa je istaknuto u opisu radnog mjesta: "praćenje zakona".
To je važno. Jer inače tapkamo u mraku!!!

----------


## venus domani

čestitamo...

----------


## jerry

samamama, SVAKA CAST!!!!!
skidam kapu!

----------


## samamama

hvala, hvala  :Smile: )

----------


## samamama

rjesenje pravomocno :D juhuu  :Smile: ))

----------


## Tata!

uskoro će nam se djeca zvat Dudu, Pele, Čiko... jer im više niko neće pamtit prezimenske stavke kad se vako zaredaju... a bome ni znat kojem rodoslovnom stablu opće više pripadaju.

Sjećam se da smo imali u razredu dječaka koji je imao 2 prezimena... nažalost cijelo vrijeme je bio predmet sprdnje baš radi toga! Djeca u toj dobi znaju biti vrlo brutalna prema drugoj djeci, ako im uoče neku različitost od uobičajenog...

Tako da mamina velika sreća i hvaljeni uspjeh u ovom slučaju, ne mora biti i najsretnije rješenje za dijete... a mnogi ne razmišljaju o toj drugoj strani medalje... pa onda igrate košarku sa Svemirkom ili sjedite u klupi sa Elektronom... i razmišljate kako li je teško nositi se s time cijeli život, a znate da nisu oni krivi, nego nepromišljeni trenutak čudnih interesa njihovih roditelja...

nadam se da će se ovo shvatiti samo kao dobronamjerno sagledavanje stvari sa druge strane, sa strane interesa djeteta...

----------


## eda

I onda umjesto da ucimo djecu da prihvacaju razlicitosti i da su one bogatstvo trebamo im svima dati ime ivo i mate??? 

Mislim da to sto se ta djeca rugaju ionako nema puno veze sa samim djetetom i njegovim imenom, vec s odgojem upravo te djece. OK, razumijem ja sto Tata zeli reci, ali smatram da se stvari postavljaju krivo. Djecu od malena treba uciti na razlicitosti jer ce se oni sretati i s razlicitim imenima, ali i s djecom s invaliditetom, drugom bojom koze i sl., za koje nitko nije "kriv".

----------


## laky

> uskoro će nam se djeca zvat Dudu, Pele, Čiko... jer im više niko neće pamtit prezimenske stavke kad se vako zaredaju... a bome ni znat kojem rodoslovnom stablu opće više pripadaju.
> 
> Sjećam se da smo imali u razredu dječaka koji je imao 2 prezimena... nažalost cijelo vrijeme je bio predmet sprdnje baš radi toga! Djeca u toj dobi znaju biti vrlo brutalna prema drugoj djeci, ako im uoče neku različitost od uobičajenog...
> 
> Tako da mamina velika sreća i hvaljeni uspjeh u ovom slučaju, ne mora biti i najsretnije rješenje za dijete... a mnogi ne razmišljaju o toj drugoj strani medalje... pa onda igrate košarku sa Svemirkom ili sjedite u klupi sa Elektronom... i razmišljate kako li je teško nositi se s time cijeli život, a znate da nisu oni krivi, nego nepromišljeni trenutak čudnih interesa njihovih roditelja...
> 
> nadam se da će se ovo shvatiti samo kao dobronamjerno sagledavanje stvari sa druge strane, sa strane interesa djeteta...


da da da onda je jednostavnije da djete nosi prezime onoga s kim zivi i tko ga je nosio 9 mjeseci ispod srca a ne da ima ta 2 "traumatična prezimena" :Rolling Eyes: 

čestitam samomamam bar kad prelazis DG nećes morati dokazivati da je dijete tvoje

----------


## samamama

> čestitam samomamam bar kad prelazis DG nećes morati dokazivati da je dijete tvoje


znam. .. nekad ful kompliciraju sa time.

tata. ne znam da je netko u mojoj okolini ikada imao problema radi dva prezimena. Osim toga, cilj mi je da dijete jednog dana ima samo jedno prezime, prezime onih sa kojima zivi i koji o njemu brinu, a ne nekog tko je bio tu nekoliko mjeseci i ni ne sjeti se da to dijete postoji. shvacam tvoju poantu, ali je svaki slucaj ovdje jako specifican pa ga onda tako treba i gledati...

----------


## Tata!

Ma nije prelazak granice tako traumatično iskustvo, nemojte to tako prezentirati. Znam osobno iz iskustva prijateljice kojem sam prisustvovao.

A s druge strane iz dva prezimena jednog dječaka odmah će se shvatiti njegova obiteljska geneza, nažalost i žalosna priča o dva tvrdoglava ovna na brvnu koja se ne mogu dogovorit za interes djeteta. Samim time dijete je već jasno stigmatizirano. 

Iz dva prezimena jedne djevojčice, danas sutra djevojke, pomislit će se da je udana žena, pa možda propusti kakvu lijepu priliku kolege iz studentske klupe, pristojnog mladića koji će se vrlo moguće već u startu distancirati, čuvši prezime kolegice na prozivci.

Ne pojednostavljujem stvari do nivoa Ive i Ante, kako je netko želio banalno podmetnuti, nego stavljam stavri u okvire kulturološke sredine u kojoj se zbivaju. Nisam bez veze spomenuo baš brazilska imena, jer znamo kolike prezimenske kobase stoje iza njih, pa su pojednostavljeni na samo jedno jedino ime. Al to je njihova tradicijska kultura i njima je to normalno. U našoj tradicijskoj kulturi je normalno jedno prezime! Svakim drugim zahvatom samo kompliciramo vlastitoj djeci život, a radi čega?! radi ostvarenja vlastitih interesa... ne njihovih!

I samo da se osvrnem, nažalost to što dijete 9 mjeseci raste ispod nečijeg srca, nije uvjet da je ušlo i u to srce! meni osobno neshvatljivo, ali nažalost došlo je i takvo doba, da sve češće majke nisu više tradicijski orijentirane djeci, zajednici i ognjištu kao naše bake, već samo sebi, svojim individualnim interesima, životnim neiživljenostima, ambicijama, karijerama - pa ma kolko god vi šutjeli o tome i stavljali pod tepih!

Žena je nekoć bila tradicionalna majka, izvorni stub obiteljstva i zajednice, simbol sretnog, sigurnog i brižnog odrastanja djeteta, zaštitna figura natkriljena iznad djeteta koja je bila spremna žrtvovat i svoju sreću za djetetovu... mudra, odmjerena i privržena žena... a danas više ne dajem ruku u vatru da je i približno tako, tako da su mi ti stereotipi veličanja majke kao jedine dostojne roditeljice vrijedne djeteta i njegovog prezimena, ipak samo stereotipi... i to poprilično ne update-tirani!

Naravno slažem se sa samamamom da je sve stvar indivudualnosti od slučaja do slučaja, zato mi nije namjera da se ovo doživi osobno, nego da se dobije osjećaj objektivnog sagledavanja i mogućih posljedica na dijete.

----------


## tenamila

Rijetko pisem iako često čitam, ali ovo sam jednostavno morala komentirati! Naime, sama nosim 2 prezimena, kao i moj brat (razlika je u tome što su oba tatina, inače čest slučaj u primorskim mjestima, i mogla bih vam nabrajati hrpu svojih prijatelja i prijateljica s duplim prezimenima). Ovo što tata piše jedno je od najbizarnijih tumačenja koje sam ikad procitala na tu temu. Nikada nisam (a nakon udaje zadrzala sam ta svoja 2 djevojačka prezimena) kao ni moj brat imala nikakvih problema s tim mojim duplim prezimenom. Školovala sam se na raznim mjestima, svako 5 godina mijenjala boravišta i nigdje me nisu nikada zadirkivali, pitali niti se cudili mom prezimenu.
I zato čestitam samamama!

----------


## Felix

tata, pretjerujes. imati dva prezimena nije nikakav bauk, bar ne vise u danasnje doba. niti ima puno veze da li su roditelji u braku ili rastavljeni.

u vrtickoj grupi mog sina troje djece ima dva prezimena. imam jos nekoliko prijatelja koji su djetetu dali oba svoja prezimena. u nijednom od tih slucajeva roditelji nisu rastavljeni - naprosto su se dogovorili da ce dijete nositi oba prezimena. ne bih ulazila u razloge i da li je to djetetu zgodno, ali nisam primijetila da ijedno od te djece ima problema zbog toga niti da mu se itko ruga.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Rijetko pisem iako često čitam, ali ovo sam jednostavno morala komentirati! Naime, sama nosim 2 prezimena, kao i moj brat (razlika je u tome što su oba tatina, inače čest slučaj u primorskim mjestima, i mogla bih vam nabrajati hrpu svojih prijatelja i prijateljica s duplim prezimenima). Ovo što tata piše jedno je od najbizarnijih tumačenja koje sam ikad procitala na tu temu. Nikada nisam kao ni moj brat[/U] imala nikakvih problema s tim mojim duplim prezimenom. Školovala sam se na raznim mjestima, svako 5 godina mijenjala boravišta i nigdje me nisu nikada zadirkivali, pitali niti se cudili mom prezimenu.
> I zato čestitam samamama!


ovako i ja. dvostruka prezimena su ionako česta pojava kod nas, bez obzira na rastavljene roditelje. 
jedino su me na faksu, na ispitima, znali oslovljavati s gospođo kad sam debelo još bila gđica  :Grin:

----------


## eda

Ma sto znaci kulturoloski smo takvo i takvo podneblje??? Do prije dvadeset godina smo bili bratstvo i jedinstvo, pa gdje nestade te kulture? Sad bezveze uplicem ex drzavu ali samo hocu reci da je kultura ziva i podozna promjeni i u ovom slucaju je ta promjena po meni dobrodosla.

----------


## cvijeta73

đizs, nisam ni čitala tatine postove jer ne mogu i bolje da nisam. neću ovo drugo ni komentirati, ali odgovorno tvrdim da mi šanse u ljubavnom životu nisu bile manje iz razloga što su neki profesori mislili da sam udana žena.  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

nagradno pitanje za Tatu!
koja od ovih prezimena su "muška", a koja "ženska" dvostruka prezimena?

Kačić Miošić
Tresić Pavičić
Car Emin
Šubić Zrinski
Čičin Šain
Rendić Miočević
Bunić Vučić
Hrvatinić Vukčić.

i odmah odgovor - sva su "muška" dvostruka prezimena.

----------


## eda

sve odreda istraumatizirani :Wink:

----------


## Tata!

đizs cvjeta, a da se prijaviš na milijunaša i zaradiš koju kintu slaganjem zagonetki, u ova teška vremena dobro dođe...

inače sam da te informiram postoje tzv. dvočlana prezimena koja se kao takva nerazdvajaju i prenose se s koljena na koljeno kao jedno cjelovito prezime! 

ne razumijem zašto jednako tako nerazdvojiva plemenitaška prezimena isto stavljaš u isti koš?! Uglavnom su dvočlana prezimena formirana teritorijalnim i povjesnim okolnostima, al eto, đizs, bitno da si ti sebi sad vrlo važna ovakvim paušalnim istraživačkim radom... klap klap!

prenio sam vam ovdje crticu iz života jednog stvarnog dječačića, kojem zamislite ta trauma doista ne stoji etiketirana u biografiji da bi je neko iščitao... ali štaš, nekom je dovoljno spomenut okolnost da se zapita, a drugom moraš pisat disertaciju i obrazlagat jedno iskustvo ko znanstveni rad!

inače Cvijeta pučko mi je veselje registrirat da su ti se profači nabacivali ko studentici, valjda je to i bila osnovna poanta tvog javljanja, nesvjesna kakvu si u stvari sliku dočarala o sebi! al eto ak tebe veseli evo i mene će...  mada sam uvjeren da još uvijek nisi skužila kak je starim prdonjama tak svejedno jesi udana il ne, dapače sigurniji su ak jesi, pa možda da malo probaš ipak odvrtit film unazad i stavit stvar u pravi kontekst  :Wink:

----------


## Tata!

:Wink:

----------


## mikka

> ne razumijem zašto jednako tako nerazdvojiva plemenitaška prezimena isto stavljaš u isti koš?!


u isti kos sa cim? sa drugim duplim prezimenima? meni ko laiku je duplo prezime--duplo prezime, ne razlikujem "nerazdvojivo plemenitasko" i "obicno vulgaris".

primjecujem da krenes s uvredama kad ti netko kontrira, nije bas lijepo od tebe.

----------


## Pinky

taman sam htjela zamoliti tatu da mi objasni razliku između običnih i plemićkih duplih prezimena. naime, u mom kraju ima strašno puno duplih prezimena. a nijedno nije plemenito, sve seljak do seljaka. i žene iz moga kraja, sa duplim prezimenima, nisu nužno razbijačice ognjišta kakvima bi ih ti odmah nazvao (btw, mislila sam da smo opet u 16. stoljeću čitajući taj dio o ognjištu), već su im jednostavno i otac i dida imali duplo prezime.

----------


## zarrin

moje mišljenje da je zapravo baš uredu i lijepo da djeca nose i očevo i majčino prezime jer napokon pripadaju porijeklom i očevoj i majčinoj obitelji.
isto tako da žena nakon udaje zadrži i svoje i doda muževo-eto to sam ja učinila iz dva razloga jer ja udajom ne prstajem biti dijelom obitelji iz koje sam potekla i ne gubim svoje ime kao dio mog identiteta,no isto tako volim čovjeka za kojeg sam se udala i poštujem ga pa sam uzela i njegovo, plus sve značajnije stvari profesionalno gledano sam bila napravila prije udaje pod starim prezimenom i nekad te se u tvojoj maloj profes.zajednici gdje radiš i djeluješ eto znaju pod tim starim prezimenom pa je to i praktično.
sa našim dijetetom puno putujem i sama i stvara mi probleme(mene traumatiziraju kontrole putovnica kad me gledaju kao da sam kidnapirala svoje dijete) što ima samo muževo i razmišljamo sada da to promijenimo i dodamo moje..

ja mislim da će prije biti istraumatizirano dijete iz nesređene obitelji sa jednim prezimenom, nego dijete koje raste u drugačijem okruženju a možda nosi i majčino i očevo!

----------


## Tata!

> primjecujem da krenes s uvredama kad ti netko kontrira, nije bas lijepo od tebe.


 


> đizs, nisam ni čitala tatine postove jer ne mogu* i bolje da nisam.*


počni onda čitat s razumijevanjem i sa objektivnošću, prateći slijed okolnosti, pa će ti bit jasnije ko počinje sa uvredama i radi čega! OK?! vidiš, nije ti baš lijepo optužiti nekog, a da nisi sagledala stvarno činjenično stanje i dinamiku izlaganja i ton... al eto ne čudi me, toliko puta ovdje "već viđeno"!

----------


## Tata!

zarrin ako je tako već u redu kako izlažeš, zašto onda nije i uvriježeno pravilo i tradicijski i zakonski regulirano? Koliko ja znam tradicija naše sredine regulirana je jedinstvenim običajem da žena preuzima muževo prezime kao i njihova zajednička djeca. hm, a da nisam ja sebi nešto možda krivo protumačio? Dakle unesimo ovo vaše zastupano pravilo u jednu sasvim realnu situaciju: tvoja djevojčica ima tvoje i tatino prezime, sutra je odrasla žena i do svoje udaje stekla je pod tim dvostrukim prezimenom karijeru, pa je sasvim u redu da zadrži oba prezimena jer naravno voi oba roditelja jednako i nepošteno je da se odrekne bilo čijeg, a jednako je privržena i budućem mužu pa će prihvatit i njegovo... naravno i njihova djeca će imat tri prezimena! Ok oni imaju djecu i njihova djeca, ova sa 3 prezimena, nađu muža sa 2 prezimena... naravno ostvarili su karijeru, a i vole svog muža, pa sad djeca imaju 5 prezimena... naravno djeca vole roditelje, roditelji vole svoje roditelje, nihovi svoje i nakon 7 generacija imaš uredno ekipicu sa 17 prezimena! 

meni je to SMIJEŠNO i samo ću se složit sa dobrom starom narodnom poslovicom: *nema stvari koju čovjek može smislit, a da je žena ne zakomplicira!!!*

živa istina! i dabogda vam vaši praunuci imali 17 prezimena, moji će imat jedno i svejedno sa jednakom ljubavi i poštovanjem držati svoje prabake i pradjedove u srcu! eto nemoraju taj intimni osjećaj izražavat prezimenskom kobasom, očito ko nekima! tolko od mene na ovu temu i da se razumijemo to je moj čvrsto izgrađeni i apsolutno nepokolebljiv stav i samo će me slatko nasmijat, ako ova rasprava krene dalje...

----------


## Joe

netko ima nekih problema pa se malo pretjeruje sa reakcijama? 

btw, i žena je čovjek, jedan iz biologije.

(sad će tata! opet neki podulji post složiti, samo daj, vidim da tio je to jedina duhovna hrana!)

----------


## n.grace

Mislim da nema bojazni da itko ima 17, 30 ili 180 prezimena, jer mi se čini da je količina imena i prezimena određena zakonom, ispravite me ako griješim.
Iako sam tipičan primjerak naše tradicije što se prezimena tiče, mogu reći da poznajem slučajeve gdje su muž i žena uzeli oba prezimena nakon vjenčanja, a čak znam za slučaj gdje je muž uzeo ženino prezime. Dakle, meni je potpuno svejedno hoće li mi unuci i praunuci imati jedno, dva ili 120 prezimena, daj dragi Bože da su živi, zdravi i veseli, da ih dočekam i vidim. Sve ostalo mi je potpuno nevažno. Neka im količina njihovih prezimena bude najgore i najtraumatičnije što im se dogodi u životu.

----------


## Joe

uh, ja se isto dam navući... tata! slobodno ignoriraj moj post, nije mi do još jedne uzaludne virtualne prepucačine.

----------


## n.grace

I neobično me veseli da će te zabaviti daljnja rasprava... pozdrav od majke s jednim prezimenom, dvoje djece s jednim prezimenom i klavirom.  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

samamama, svaka cast, drago mi je da si uspjela  :Smile: 
iako, zaprepastena sam cinjenicom da otac moze NE DOZVOLITI majci da doda svoje prezime djetetu i da je u tvom slucaju pomoglo samo to sto nije primao postu

----------


## Joe

khm, da, i ja čestitam što si uspjela promijeniti djetetu prezime!  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Tata!  :Laughing:  Odlično pišeš i duhovit si, a i uvjerljiv.

U svemu tome smeta samo jedna mala "sitnica", a to je da je i žena - čovjek!, što se u našem narodu, barem u jednom njegovom dijelu, izgleda nekada nije znalo!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ako se pod terminom "čovjek "misli" na muškarca, kao što je slučaj u pojedinim organskim govorima, tvoja rečenica ne ispada manje uvredljivom.

Podsjetit ću na Pravila foruma, prema kojima je zabranjeno "vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja". Dakle, zabranjeno je i vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje žena kao skupine.  :Dancing Fever: 

A što se tiče samamame, mislim da rijetko tko u njenoj situaciji ne bi napravio isto.

----------


## mikka

> samamama, svaka cast, drago mi je da si uspjela 
> iako, zaprepastena sam cinjenicom da otac moze NE DOZVOLITI majci da doda svoje prezime djetetu i da je u tvom slucaju pomoglo samo to sto nije primao postu


x

bozesacuvaj

----------


## blackberry

nakon što su se moji rastavili, moja je mama zadržala prezime moga tate...samo radi mene...kako bi se isto prezivale. 
ja sam joj izuzetno jako bila zahvalna na tome...iako mi je istovremeno bilo glupo da se preziva tako, a nema veze s njim...osim mene naravno...
međutim...jedna druga razvedena mama...koja mi je tad zapela u sjećanju...je vratila svoje prezime a djetetu ostavila očevo..i meni je to bilo strašno ružno...kao djetetu govorim...kao da nisu dio iste obitelji...
a čitavo sam vrijeme mislila da se mora imati očevo prezime...dok se sama nisam udala...pa malo zakon iščitala...
eto, moja je majka čekala da se udam...pa smo se sad zajedno riješile tog divnog prezimena....koje mi baš i nije puno toga obroga donijelo...
eto, samo iz aspekta jednog djeteta...

a moj polubrat...oduvijek je imao 2 prezimena..mamino i tatino....i zamislite?? čak ni vjenčani nisu bili....i nikad nije imao društvenih problema radi toga....

zato samamama, čestitam i baš mi je drago što si uspjela!!!

----------


## jerry

pretjerali ste, tata pogotovo!
samamama je uspjela u necemu i htjela je svoj uspjeh i radost zbog toga podijeliti s nama ostalima i mislim da bi na tome trebalo ostati...
samamama, jos jednom, svaka cast!

----------


## zarrin

> zarrin ako je tako već u redu kako izlažeš, zašto onda nije i uvriježeno pravilo i tradicijski i zakonski regulirano? Koliko ja znam tradicija naše sredine regulirana je jedinstvenim običajem da žena preuzima muževo prezime kao i njihova zajednička djeca. hm, a da nisam ja sebi nešto možda krivo protumačio? Dakle unesimo ovo vaše zastupano pravilo u jednu sasvim realnu situaciju: tvoja djevojčica ima tvoje i tatino prezime, sutra je odrasla žena i do svoje udaje stekla je pod tim dvostrukim prezimenom karijeru, pa je sasvim u redu da zadrži oba prezimena jer naravno voi oba roditelja jednako i nepošteno je da se odrekne bilo čijeg, a jednako je privržena i budućem mužu pa će prihvatit i njegovo... naravno i njihova djeca će imat tri prezimena! Ok oni imaju djecu i njihova djeca, ova sa 3 prezimena, nađu muža sa 2 prezimena... naravno ostvarili su karijeru, a i vole svog muža, pa sad djeca imaju 5 prezimena... naravno djeca vole roditelje, roditelji vole svoje roditelje, nihovi svoje i nakon 7 generacija imaš uredno ekipicu sa 17 prezimena! 
> 
> meni je to SMIJEŠNO i samo ću se složit sa dobrom starom narodnom poslovicom: *nema stvari koju čovjek može smislit, a da je žena ne zakomplicira!!!*
> 
> živa istina! i dabogda vam vaši praunuci imali 17 prezimena, moji će imat jedno i svejedno sa jednakom ljubavi i poštovanjem držati svoje prabake i pradjedove u srcu! eto nemoraju taj intimni osjećaj izražavat prezimenskom kobasom, očito ko nekima! tolko od mene na ovu temu i da se razumijemo to je moj čvrsto izgrađeni i apsolutno nepokolebljiv stav i samo će me slatko nasmijat, ako ova rasprava krene dalje...


gle tata! na puno tema sam se slagala sa tobom al kada pričaš da dvostruko prezime traumatizira dijete e pa moje mišljenje je da ti je izjava notorna glupost-djecu traumatiziraju roditelji koji svoje nesređene odnose ne mogu staviti po strani za dobrodit dijeteta.
ja ne kažem da taj jedan slučaj koji ti znaš i nije istinit no bome svašta sam vidjela i čula što privatno što profesionalno(a pravnik sam koji se međuostalim bavi i kaznenim pravom)al da su djeca traumatizirana zbog toga što si rekao mislim stvarno nema veze s vezom. sorry i u daljnje polemike s tobom mi se ne da ulaziti nit debatirati o tradiciji(brate mili ne znam dali je baš i u tradiciji prostora i kulture gdje živimo i razvod bio dio iste pa se eto ljudi razvode-tak da u neke stvari i tradicija u današnjem svijetu-ne mogu zajedno uvijek) a jop manje o zakonskoj regulativi.

ja dala svoje mišljenje, ti svoje i ok-al nemoj mi s tim molim te"što čovjek može smislit...." jer na toj razini se ja ne razgovaram.
nema mi tu žensko mišljenje-muško mišljenje već jednostavno različita i ok.

----------


## zarrin

i još samo jedna stvar a to je ta mogao si i bez zadnjeg dijela jer ja ne spominjem niti tvoju djecu  i što ćeš i kao ih ti učini da poštuju i pa nemoj ni ti o momei onome kako ja doživljavam stvari.uredu?

----------


## zarrin

neko je pitao, po našem zakonu se može imati max.dva imena i dva prezimena.
i nisam ni ženi  čestitala što je uspjela ono što je u svojoj situaciji smatrala najboljim

----------


## pomikaki

> samamama, svaka cast, drago mi je da si uspjela 
> iako, zaprepastena sam cinjenicom da otac moze NE DOZVOLITI majci da doda svoje prezime djetetu i da je u tvom slucaju pomoglo samo to sto nije primao postu


potpis
meni je ovaj detalj jedina novost i zaprepašćujući podatak u cijeloj priči

----------


## blackberry

i meni je to zaprepaščujuće...

----------


## zarrin

to je tako u nizu postupaka, stranka očigledno izbjegava dostavu,ona se pokuša i nekoliko puta i na kraju se dostava obavi putem oglasne ploče, nakon proteka određenog roka za žalbu,rješenje postane pravomoćno i stvar gotova.da toga zapravo nema druga stranka i tijelo koje odlučuje bi se samo vrtili u krug i bili nemoćni ikada završiti postupak jer druga stranasve ignorira

----------


## zizi

samamama, čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> to je tako u nizu postupaka, stranka očigledno izbjegava dostavu,ona se pokuša i nekoliko puta i na kraju se dostava obavi putem oglasne ploče, nakon proteka određenog roka za žalbu,rješenje postane pravomoćno i stvar gotova.da toga zapravo nema druga stranka i tijelo koje odlučuje bi se samo vrtili u krug i bili nemoćni ikada završiti postupak jer druga stranasve ignorira



ovo mi je skroz jasno
nije mi jasan zakon koji brani majci da doda svoje prezime djetetu zato jer otac ne da suglasnost za to

----------


## pomikaki

> ovo mi je skroz jasno
> nije mi jasan zakon koji brani majci da doda svoje prezime djetetu zato jer otac ne da suglasnost za to


i to otac koji se u životu tog djeteta pojavljuje praktički nikad

----------


## cvijeta73

> i to otac koji se u životu tog djeteta pojavljuje praktički nikad


a čuj, ovo je situacija koju pravo - ne zna. pravo je hladno, ne poznaje osjećaje. a zahvaljujući tome što se otac ne pojavljuje u životu tog djeteta samamama je i uspjela. tako da je u ovom slučaju pobijedila pravda, a ne pravo. i to je super. 
meni je nekako i logično da se oko djetetovog prezimena, odnosno njegovog identiteta (ono, kao u programu zaštite svjedoka  :Grin: ), moraju složiti roditelji.
a pravo mora uzeti u obzir sve slučajeve koji se mogu pojaviti. kad ja i moja prijateljica odvjetnica pričamo o bilo kojoj temi, moja najčešća primjedba je - pa kako se samo ti toga uopće sjetiš, nešto što meni nikad pa ni tad ne bi palo na pamet. a njoj padne jer je na sudu svjedočila takvim životnim situacijama da ti pamet stane.

----------


## ivarica

> meni je nekako i logično da se oko djetetovog prezimena, odnosno njegovog identiteta (ono, kao u programu zaštite svjedoka ), moraju složiti roditelji.


slazem se i ja
ali mislim da bi osnova trebala biti da oba roditelja imaju pravo djetetu dati svoje prezime, a da se oko ostalih situacija dogovaraju

----------


## Tata!

> nema stvari koju čovjek može smislit, a da je žena ne zakomplicira!!!


gospodo draga ili gospođe, evo vidiš ne usudim se više ni titulirat da ne bih bio izvrijeđan... ovo gore citirano je inače čista šala, ko šale o bosancima i zagorcima, ko što vi žene imate o nama muškima, tako i mi imamo o vama ženama... moram priznat da ste mi baš ispale malograđanski nafurene i totalne nabrijane ozbiljnjače, jedino mi se čini da je dutka lutka tu rečenicu prokomentirala s jednakom dozom satirne duhovitosti... ajd bar netko shvatio poantu, nije vam loš prosjek!  :Wink: 

od muhe ste napravili slončinu i onda nek mi neko veli da u svakoj šali nema pol istine!

----------


## samamama

e pa hvala svima na čestitkama :D
vidim da se sve pretvorilo u pravu razmjenu misljenja i to je super  :Smile: 
vecinu ovih razmisaljanja sam imala i ja sama, ali cu komentiarati neka od njih.

netko je pricao kako je njezina mama nakon rastave zadrzala prezime i sebi i njoj, iz osjecaja jedinstva.. Moram priznati da sam i ja to na pocetku tako ostavila, pustila sam i sebi prezime svog bivseg muza i odlucila da cu radi djeteta i ja se tako prezivati. Medjutim, javio se moment koji je netko drugi opisao, a to je da sam ja sa svojim djevojackim prezimenom vec napravila neke korake u svojoj profesiji, kada kazem svoje djevojacko prezime vrata se otvaraju, a na ovu drugo mi samo tresnu u lice., pa sam nakon puno razmisljanja odlucila vratiti sebi svoje prezime. Onda sam iz postovanja prema ocu djeteta rekla neka on nosi njegovo, nije bed.. medjutim.. kao sto znate, taj netko se uopce ne pojavljuje, ne doprinosi niti sa svojom pojavom niti materijalno, jednostavno ga nema... gledam kako mi je dijete razočarano i tužno,. dok ga s druge strane moji roditelji kod kojih i živimo, uče svemu, životu, vrijednostima i dobrim stvarima, tu su za njega i zbog njega svaki dan., pa mislim da je i znak poštovanja da nosi prezime, ne moje, ali moje obitelji i mog oca i majke. 

dak se ne nadjes u odredjenoj situaciji ni sam ne znas kako ces se postaviti... eto, ja sam napravila ono sto smatram da je za moje dijete dugorocno najbolje i najpoštenije prema svima.

sto se tice dostave i onog pravnog okvira., na srecu jos uvijek postoje ljudi koji razlikuju pravo od pravde, pa je moguce u zakonskom okviru izvuci nesto pozitivno.. opet je uvijet da znate dovoljno o svojim pravima, jer gdje god postoji pravno pravilo, postoje i propisane iznimke  :Smile:  pa je tako i dostava pošte na oglasnu ploču, za one koji odbijaju primiti poštu jedna od tih iznimki

----------


## Tata!

> na srecu jos uvijek postoje ljudi koji razlikuju pravo od pravde, pa je moguce u zakonskom okviru izvuci nesto pozitivno!


Hm, a kako donošenje presude bez obavještenosti druge strane, a kamo li prisustva, može opće spadati u "pravdu"? O kojem god slučaju da se radilo, uz ovakve okolnosti, to može biti samo i isključivo pobjeda prava, ali nikako ne nužno i pravde!

U demokratskim i liberalnim društvima i najveći kriminalci imaju pravo na obranu i iznošenje svoje strane argumenata, a kamo li ne roditelj u slučaju dugoročnog interesa svoga djeteta. Stoga nemojmo tako olako glorificirati SREDSTVO kojim je došlo do ovog presedana, ako već s neskrivenim guštom veličate dobivenu bitku. Danas sutra bi isto "sredstvo" moglo biti iskorišteno protiv svakoga od vas, pa samo zamislite osjećaj "pravednosti" koji bi vas tada obuzeo...

----------


## samamama

> Hm, a kako donošenje presude bez obavještenosti druge strane, a kamo li prisustva, može opće spadati u "pravdu"? O kojem god slučaju da se radilo, uz ovakve okolnosti, to može biti samo i isključivo pobjeda prava, ali nikako ne nužno i pravde!
> 
> U


on je znao sto ja radim jer sam mu 100 puta rekla da dodje , prvo na CZSS koji mu je slao 10 poziva, ukljucujuci i telegram kojeg je primio, onda kasnije na upravu zaduzenu za proces. 
Znao je cijelo vrijeme za sve i cak je u jednom trenutku bio spreman dogovoriti za koliko novaca bi mi bio spreman dati svoju suglasnost.

toliko o tome.

----------


## Tata!

ideš, žao mi je i čuti da je netko spreman trgovati sa interesom svog djeteta...

ali recimo hipotetski, da je normalan i brižan roditelj i da se svejedno ne slaže s tvojom odlukom iz svog čvrstog argumentiranog stava, bi li se ikada složila s njegovom voljom ili bi i dalje inzistirala na procesu sprovedbe svoje?

----------


## Joe

hipotetski, bi li ti priznao kad bi se nekim čudom desilo da shvatiš da si u krivu?

----------


## zizi

> Onda sam iz postovanja prema ocu djeteta rekla neka on nosi njegovo, nije bed.. medjutim.. kao sto znate, taj netko se uopce ne pojavljuje, ne doprinosi niti sa svojom pojavom niti materijalno, jednostavno ga nema... gledam kako mi je dijete razočarano i tužno,. dok ga s druge strane moji roditelji kod kojih i živimo, uče svemu, životu, vrijednostima i dobrim stvarima, tu su za njega i zbog njega svaki dan., pa mislim da je i znak poštovanja da nosi prezime, ne moje, ali moje obitelji i mog oca i majke.


Tata!, koliko sam ja shvatila, samamama tada ne bi imala ni potrebu mijenjati prezime svom djetetu.

----------


## samamama

eto, odgovorili ste za mene  :Smile:

----------


## uvijek hrabra

i ja sam u proceduri dodavanja svog prezimena djetetu ali njegov otac s kojim nikad nisam bila u braku ali smo kao u vezi, i njegova odvjetnica služe se lažima kako bi me zastrašili i ja povukla zahtjev. U četvrtak opet imamo razgovor u czss , preostaje mi još samo da im pročitam zakon po kojem nema prepreke za moj zahtjev i nakon toga više ne znam kako da se borim!

----------


## samamama

uvijek hrabra

ne zelim te obeshrabriti-, ali cini mi se da ti u tvom slucaju zakon nece ici na ruku.. morati ces izloziti sve okolnosti na CZSS i onda ce oni donijeti odluku na temelju svoje subjektivne procjene. 

ako ti je dijete starije, onda ce traziti i da se on saslusa

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Evo, ja sam na kraju priče s K., njoj je 16 godina i skoro je odrasla.
Nisam joj nikada pokušala dodati moje djevojačko prezime, jer mi se to činilo kao dodatno opterećenje, nego sam ja zadržala prezime njenog oca.
Prije nekoliko dana rekla mi je da će to učiniti sama, čim napuni 18., jer se osjeća puno bliža meni, mojim roditeljima i obitelji pa joj je glupo da ne nosi i naše prezime.

----------


## Tata!

> Mater Studiorum                                             Evo, ja sam na kraju priče s K., njoj je 16 godina i skoro je odrasla.
> Nisam joj nikada pokušala dodati moje djevojačko prezime, jer mi se to  činilo kao dodatno opterećenje, nego sam ja zadržala prezime njenog oca.
> Prije nekoliko dana rekla mi je da će to učiniti sama, čim napuni 18.,  jer se osjeća puno bliža meni, mojim roditeljima i obitelji pa joj je  glupo da ne nosi i naše prezime.




Ovo je definitivno na tragu mojih stavova i razmišljanja i moram priznati da mi se vrlo sviđa ovaj primjer, kojim je majka prepustila odluku svome djetetu, ne dovodeći je u dodatne životne nelagode. Svaka čast! A svaka čast i tvojoj kćeri koja je tako trezvenog razmišljanja, da zna zauzeti ispravan stav prema vrijednosti prezimena kojeg želi nositi i s kojim se osjeća srođenija.

Inače, oduvijek sam dvostruka prezimena žena doživljavao samo kao snobizam pojedinih "dama" koje su se željele osjećati važnije od drugih i putem prezumena se lansirati u elitizam. Jer to je odvijeka bilo vrlo nobl u krugovima plemstva, aristokracije, elitnijeg građanstva i sl., pa se evo rekao bih karikaturno (da ne kažem groteskno) proširilo u sve pore društva. 

Znam da ovo mišljenje vjerojatno neće pokupit simpatije dvoprezimenskih dama ovdje, pa to doživite jednostavno kao demokratsko pravo jednog čovjeka na svoj stav i razmišljanje, bez potrebe za sukobljavanjem.

----------


## seni

pa evo i moje demokratsko pravo je da izjavim, da sam zgranuta podrazumjevanjem da dijete mora nositi tatino prezime. te maltene izvinjavanjem ako nosi majcino jer tate nema/ ne brine se itd...

jos sam vise zgranuta da netko moze biti zgranut, time kakvo ce prezme "dama" nositi.
pa samo da podsjetim da na srecu danas ima dovoljno "dama" koji nemaju dvostruku prezime. imaju samo svoje.

----------


## daddycool

> Inače, oduvijek sam dvostruka prezimena žena doživljavao samo kao snobizam pojedinih "dama" koje su se željele osjećati važnije od drugih i putem prezumena se lansirati u elitizam. Jer to je odvijeka bilo vrlo nobl u krugovima plemstva, aristokracije, elitnijeg građanstva i sl., pa se evo rekao bih karikaturno (da ne kažem groteskno) proširilo u sve pore društva.


Tvoja retorika je krasna. Kao u onom vicu "ja sam mu pristojno rekao, đubre makni se". Prvo vrijeđaš, a onda se pozoveš na demokratsko pravo na svoje mišljenje i ne želiš sukobljavanje.  :Klap: 

Baš me zanima, jel po tvojem mišljenju žena dužna uzeti muževo prezime, zadržati svoje ili izabrati jedno od ta dva? Što tek misliš o parovima kod kojih je žena dodala muževo prezime a muž dodao ženino?

----------


## ivarica

> Baš me zanima, jel po tvojem mišljenju žena dužna uzeti muževo prezime, zadržati svoje ili izabrati jedno od ta dva? Što tek misliš o parovima kod kojih je žena dodala muževo prezime a muž dodao ženino?


jesi siguran da te zanima?  :Grin:

----------


## samamama

> Inače, oduvijek sam dvostruka prezimena žena doživljavao samo kao snobizam pojedinih "dama" koje su se željele osjećati važnije od drugih i putem prezumena se lansirati u elitizam. Jer to je odvijeka bilo vrlo nobl u krugovima plemstva, aristokracije, elitnijeg građanstva i sl.



 izgleda da sam ja iz kruga zemljaka. 
takvo razmisljanje prvi put cujem, a pogotovo mi se cini suludom ideja da bi ITKO danas mijenjao prezime iz tog razloga hahahaha.

Tata, daj se malo ukljuci u stvarni svijet i izadji iz tog svog imaginarnog, da ne kazem zastarjelog shvacanja svijeta oko sebe.

mislim ono, svaka cast tim "sto bi bilo kao bi bilo, hipotetskim pricama "., ali ipak je ovo mjesto gdje se svi bavimo prilicno konkretnim pitanjima i problemima., a ti svaku temu i pricu pokusavas pretvoriti u naklapanje o hipotetskim situacijama,. a ako nekim slucajem i dodjes do  toga da se slozis u  temi sa ostalima, onda opet pokusas siriti pricu na nacin: 
da, u redu, ali ajde sada hipotetski zamisli da to nije tako, kako bi se onda ponasala?
 Mislim, samo me zanima: čemu to?

----------


## Gabi25

Podižem malo temu jer trebam pomoć za svoju sestričnu- priča je malo komplicirana pa ću ispričati sve- moje malo kumče rodilo se prije 4 godine u Hrvatskoj, mama i tata u tom trenutku nisu bili u braku. Inače su oboje rođeni u Njemačkoj međutim ona je Hrvatica a on Talijan. Kada su došli upisati dijete u matični ured htjeli su mu dati tatino prezime ali budući da su stranci tražili su ih tumača a oni su išli linijom lakšeg otpora pa su djetetu upisali majčino prezime, u rodnom listu uredno upisano ime oca i u napomeni kako je on priznao očinstvo. U međuvremenu oni su se oženili, dobili još jednog bebača i sad njih troje imaju tatino prezime a moje kumče mamino. Ovih dana su kod nas i htjeli bi djetetu promijeniti prezime u očevo, tj. njihovo. Kad smo došli u matični ured, žena nam je rekla da za to treba pokrenuti upravni postupak????? Ajme majko, pa i on i ona pristaju na promjenu, kakav vražji upravni postupak? Koji još k tome traje minimalno mjesec dana a oni za tjedan dana putuju u Njemačku. Zna li netko kako najjednostavnije ovo napraviti? Pomagajte sa savjetima, sve što nalazim na google-u odnosi se na promjenu prezimena djeteta u slučaju razvoda ili sličnih situacija, o ovome ništa ne piše.

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Gabi, preporučam ti šetnju do matičnog ureda u kojem je dijete prijavljeno i ispitivanje na licu mjesta. Iz vlastitog iskustva.  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

To smo i napravili, bili smo u matičnom uredu gdje je dijete prijavljeno i nakon što nas je žena blijedo gledala kad smo pokušali objasniti što trebamo, provela je pola sata na telefonu ispitujući što trebamo jer ona nije znala. Nakon toga nas je uputila u zgradu županije da pokrenemo upravni postupak. I naravno, da opet pribavimo tumača. Mi nismo tamo otišli jer sam se ja htjela prvo raspitati da li je to stvarno potrebno u ovako jednostavnoj situaciji...

----------


## Vila

> To smo i napravili, bili smo u matičnom uredu gdje je dijete prijavljeno i nakon što nas je žena blijedo gledala kad smo pokušali objasniti što trebamo, provela je pola sata na telefonu ispitujući što trebamo jer ona nije znala. Nakon toga nas je uputila u zgradu županije da pokrenemo upravni postupak. I naravno, da opet pribavimo tumača. Mi nismo tamo otišli jer sam se ja htjela prvo raspitati da li je to stvarno potrebno u ovako jednostavnoj situaciji...


Mislim da griješiš što smatraš situaciju jednostavnom. Ne znam za dijete, no kad se ljudi rastanu, a u braku su imali partnerovo prezime (jer su se jednom pod punom materijalnom i krivičnom odgovornošću na to odlučili) moraju pokrenuti postupak za vraćanje u djevojačko i to na način da 30 dana stoji na oglasnoj ploči kako bi se omogućila prilika da se netko tome usprotivi. Ukoliko se nitko ne požali, donosi se pravomoćno rješenje i tada nema zapreke da se vrati u djevojačko. 

Kažem, ne znam za situaciju s djetetovim prezimenom, ali ne vidim da bi trebalo biti jednostavnije.

----------


## Gabi25

Ali po meni je to bespotrebno razvalačenje po državnim ustanovama, u ovoj situaciji sa kojom se svi slažu, pitam se kakav je to zakon po kojem na oglasnoj ploči mora stajati da ona i njen muž žele da njihovo dijete nosi njihovo prezime, mislim tko bi se tome mogao usprotiviti... Naša birokracija je jedna od stvari koja će nas još dugo dugo držati na balkanu. 
Prije udaje, kad kod matičara odlučuješ koje ćeš prezime nositi postupak traje 5 minuta, a kada želiš vratiti svoje djevojačko onda se tome može netko usprotiviti?? Majko mila a tko to?? Taj postupak sigurno nešto i košta, traje mjesec dana minimalno, to je razvlačanje gluposti po državnim institucijama.
Nikad to neću shvatiti...

----------


## Vila

činjenica je da su ti isti roditelji u jednom momentu odlučili da dijete nosi majčino. Sad žele drugačije. Pitam se kako bi izgledalo da svi mi do djetetove punoljetnosti nekoliko puta mijenjamo odluku.

Ne znam..ima mi puno nelogičnosti u našoj birokraciji, no ovo mi nije jedna od njih.

no, udaljili smo se od teme, tebi treba nečije iskustvo, a ne mišljenje

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Gabi, mislim da si u pravu, da je postupak jednostavan.
Ne želim biti bezobrazna prema nikome pa ću ti poslati PP.

----------


## samamama

postupak traje malo vise od mjesec dana, cak i ako su se svi slozili sa promjenom, a ne kosta puno i placa se u biljezima koliko se sjecam.

zasto bi njih to sprijecilo da putuju? neka podnesu zahtjev prije, procedura ce se voditi sama po sebi, a kada zavrsi oni ce ju automatski proslijediti u maticni ured koji ce izvrsiti promjenu. kasnije ti sa novim rodnim listom radis ostale dokumente.

mislim da je to minimalna procedura i nije mi cudna, stovise vrlo je jednostavna i kratko traje ako uzmez u obzir da se radi o promjeni prezimena odnosno nekog formalnog identiteta.. pa samo da ti produze osobnu kartu treba 1o dana, a kamo li ovo...

----------


## samamama

> Prije udaje, kad kod matičara odlučuješ koje ćeš prezime nositi postupak traje 5 minuta, a kada želiš vratiti svoje djevojačko onda se tome može netko usprotiviti?? Majko mila a tko to??


netocno. ako mijenjas prezime nakon razvoda procedura također traje 5 minuta i nitko ju ne mora "odobravati". ali ako ga mijenjas 6 mjeseci od pravomocnosti presude o razvodu onda se to prezime tretira kao novo i tada se mora pokrenuti upravni postupak za promjenu.

----------


## Gabi25

> postupak traje malo vise od mjesec dana, cak i ako su se svi slozili sa promjenom, a ne kosta puno i placa se u biljezima koliko se sjecam.
> 
> zasto bi njih to sprijecilo da putuju? neka podnesu zahtjev prije, procedura ce se voditi sama po sebi, a kada zavrsi oni ce ju automatski proslijediti u maticni ured koji ce izvrsiti promjenu. kasnije ti sa novim rodnim listom radis ostale dokumente.
> 
> mislim da je to minimalna procedura i nije mi cudna, stovise vrlo je jednostavna i kratko traje ako uzmez u obzir da se radi o promjeni prezimena odnosno nekog formalnog identiteta.. pa samo da ti produze osobnu kartu treba 1o dana, a kamo li ovo...


Ma zato što su htjeli malenome odmah izvaditi novu putovnicu kako ne bi imali problema na granici- ono mama, tata i jedno dijete imaju isto prezime a drugo dijete drugo prezime. 
Ma ja uvijek ispadnem prava naivka jer u svom poslu volim stvari rješavati na što je moguće jednostavniji način pa očekujem da je tako i kod drugih. Ali dražava i zakoni traže svoje...
Hvala cure svejedno na svim savjetima, Mater Studiorum tebi posebno  :Smile:

----------


## lucij@

Čitam ovu staru temu pa se pitam, mogu li zaista imati komplikacije na granici jer djeca imaju jedno prezime, a ja drugo?

----------


## enela

Ja nisam imala niti jednom. Kcer jedno prezime i adresa, ja drugo prezime i druga adresa u putovnici, a u autu je jos  bila i moja frendica s trecim prezimenom i trecom adresom. Nikad nisu nista pitali.

----------


## samamama

isle smo ja i prijateljica isto tako., nas dvije i dvoje djece - svi razlicita prezimena., samo nas su pitali cija su djeca? rekli smo nasa, nasmijali se i onda su nas pustili da prodjemo.

samo ja bi cak volila da to bude na neki nacin pravno bolje regulirano, jer to znaci da bilo tko moze prevesti moje dijete preko granice.

znam da puno ljudi o tome ne razmislja.., ali ja sam dozivjela to da mi je nepoznata osoba prijetila da ce mi uzeti dijete i sama pomisao na to da bi i taj netko mogao, bas kao i ja sa drugim prezimenom, moje dijete nesmetano prevesti preko granice me dovela do ludila!

ja sam definitivno za rigorozne mjere i kontrole, pogotovo pri prelasku granice! 

ali to nije bila poanta proslog posta  :Yes:  nema veze.. eto, samo da znate da zivimo u svijetu gdje se otmice, ucjene i prijetnje uistinu desavaju., i to ne uvijek nekom drugom.. 

i zato: volite svoju djecu i pazite ih, i pobrinite sa da ( iako imate drugacije prezime )  cijela vasa okolina - vrtic, skola, susjedi- ZNAJU koje je vase prezime i kome smiju dati vase dijete

----------


## LolaMo

Ali ne mogu bez djetetove putovnice, nije bas da ga svatko moze utrpati u auto i prevesti preko granice  :Wink:

----------


## MMK

Ne znam kako je u Hrvatskoj, ali u Bosni, čak i ako si u braku, svi imate isto prezime, adresu itd, da bi jedan roditelj preveo dijete preko granice ( naravno sa pasošem) opet mora imati punomoć od drugog roditelja, koji nije prisutan.
Meni je to normalno i ok. Nek je moje dijete ne mogu ga u Ameriku ( ako mi se prohtjelo) odvest bez znanja oca.
Jako mi je žao onih koji imaju problema sa inatnim, bezobraznim i tvrdoglavim bivšima.

----------


## lucij@

MMK, meni je totalno stupidno da ja svaki put kad negdje želim otići s djecom moram od njega tražiti dozvolu. Nisam inatljiva, nisam svadljiva, samo razmišljam, odabrao je ne biti s nama, odabrao je da djeca i ja živimo svoj život sami, bez njega, u praksi je doslovno tako, jer eto, danas je točno mjesec dana otkada je zadnji put vidio klince i od kada smo imali bilo kakav kontakt. I sad bi ja od njega trebala tražiti dozvolu da odem do tete u Maribor, na jedan dan. Kužiš kak je sustav glup. Nadam se da u Hr nije tako, mislim da nije, znam da je ranije bilo, ali mislim da više nije.

----------


## Elly

> Ne znam kako je u Hrvatskoj, ali u Bosni, čak i ako si u braku, svi imate isto prezime, adresu itd, da bi jedan roditelj preveo dijete preko granice ( naravno sa pasošem) opet mora imati punomoć od drugog roditelja, koji nije prisutan.


U HR nije tako, kad su roditelji u braku. Dijete moze putovati bilo s jednim, bilo s drugim roditeljem bez punomoci onoga drugoga.
Ja imam nadodano prezime od muza, E. ima njegovo prezime, i za svaki slucaj kad putujem sama s njom nosim (osim naravno njene putovnice) jedino jos njen medjunarodni rodni list (iz kojeg je vidljivo da sam joj majka). Nisu me ga jos nikada trazili, ali... neka se nadje. 
Punomoc je potrebna u slucaju da dijete putuje bez jednog od roditelja, a s nekim drugim (bakama, tetama, itd.). 


Stvar se naravno komplicira kod rastavljenih roditelja i iako smatram da je potrebno da u tom slucaju postoji punomoc roditelja-bivseg partnera koji ne putuje, isto tako smatram da je potpuno neprihvatljivo da bivsi partneri to koriste kao oblik manipulacije.

----------


## samamama

stvari definitivno nisu crno bijele.. iako bi nekada bilo lakse da jesu! postoji toliko nijansi sive između :/

i upravo su te sive nijanse zanimljive za razgovor  :Smile: 

ja sam odlucila da ako se opet udam, ostaviti cu svoje prezime. ne osjecam potrebu mijenjati svoje ime zato jer sam eto tako, potpisom na istu stranicu maticne knjige u nekom uredu, rekla "da".

zasto muskarci ne mijenjaju prezime? 

po meni bi bilo ok da postoji dogovor i neka logika u tome.. primjerice, kako ja gledam na te stvari.. moj sadasnji partner i ja nismo u braku., on ima jos jako puno rođaka koji imaju njegovo prezime i ima puno djece od njih sa tim prezimenom. s druge strane, spletom okolnosti ja sam u svojoj široj i daljoj familiji jos jedina koja nosi moje prezime., znaci da nisam promjenila svom djetu prezime u moje djevojačko, čitava loza i prezime umrli bi samnom. pa ne bi li onda bilo korektno da se u tom slucaju partneri dogovore i da se nastavi ono prezime kojemu je taj nastavak nužan?

----------


## nine

> Stvar se naravno komplicira kod rastavljenih roditelja i iako smatram da je potrebno da u tom slucaju postoji punomoc roditelja-bivseg partnera koji ne putuje, isto tako smatram da je potpuno neprihvatljivo da bivsi partneri to koriste kao oblik manipulacije.


mislim da ne, ja s pravomočnom presudom o razvodu braka i činjenicom da je dijete meni dano na skrb, uredno mijenjam adrese, vrtiće, vadim putovnicu, itd.... znam samo da prije tog "papira" nisam mogla izvaditi putovnicu jer su se morala složiti oba roditelja....

btw. ja sam prije par godina uredno ušla u BiH, prošla HR granične policajce, BiH, pa opet nazad BiH, a onda su me naši zaustavili i tražili papire od djeteta, nisam imala ništa, nikakve dokumente, ni rodni list, ipak su me pustili,  :Smile:

----------


## nine

> po meni bi bilo ok da postoji dogovor i neka logika u tome.. primjerice, kako ja gledam na te stvari.. moj sadasnji partner i ja nismo u braku., on ima jos jako puno rođaka koji imaju njegovo prezime i ima puno djece od njih sa tim prezimenom. s druge strane, spletom okolnosti ja sam u svojoj široj i daljoj familiji jos jedina koja nosi moje prezime., znaci da nisam promjenila svom djetu prezime u moje djevojačko, čitava loza i prezime umrli bi samnom. pa ne bi li onda bilo korektno da se u tom slucaju partneri dogovore i da se nastavi ono prezime kojemu je taj nastavak nužan?


meni to prezime samo komplicira život, s 20 sam trčala za "karijerom" i "nastavkom loze" i jedva sam privolila ex da ostavim svoje i nadodam njegovo prezime, za malu nije htio pa ona nosi samo njegovo. nakon razvoda nisam htjela otkačiti njegovo da se ja i dijete prezivamo isto, tj. slično. i što sada? čekam novu bebu, sljedeće godine se udajem, da pridodam još jedno, ostavim svoje pa da svi imamo različito, ili ostavim od ex muža i dodam od novog?? 3 prezimena na sandučiću ???? 

na kraju mi je sve totalno nebitno, uzet cu novo, ja, budući i beba ćemo imat isto, mala ionako kad napuni 18 ako se ne uda i uda nek se preziva kako hoće....  :Smile:

----------


## pčelica-maja

Slučajno sam naletila na ovaj post.... 
Znači, isti problem, pokušala sam maloj nadodat svoje prezime, s obzirom da nosi samo očevo, ali su me u centru odkantali i odbili zahtjev. Razlog? Otac pokazuje interes za sudjelovanjem u odgoju djeteta. I da, on nije dao suglasnost za promjenu. Naravno, žalila sam se na to, ali bezuspješno. I sad ću ponovo predat zahtjev, baš me zanima dal ću dobiti opet isto obrazloženje. Ali eto, ohrabrio me post koji je napisala samamama. Ako drugima uspjeva, nadam se da će i meni  :Smile:

----------


## strumpfeta05

> Slučajno sam naletila na ovaj post.... 
> Znači, isti problem, pokušala sam maloj nadodat svoje prezime, s obzirom da nosi samo očevo, ali su me u centru odkantali i odbili zahtjev. Razlog? Otac pokazuje interes za sudjelovanjem u odgoju djeteta. I da, on nije dao suglasnost za promjenu. Naravno, žalila sam se na to, ali bezuspješno. I sad ću ponovo predat zahtjev, baš me zanima dal ću dobiti opet isto obrazloženje. Ali eto, ohrabrio me post koji je napisala samamama. Ako drugima uspjeva, nadam se da će i meni


Pčelica-maja,

zahtjev za promjenu prezimena poslala u CZSS.....nakon 3 mj. kad je otac ipak podigao poziv naravno da se nije složio sa promjenom prezimena(isto u ničemu nije sudjelovao, nikad ga uhvatit za glavu za rep kad je trebalo ići na mup za putovnicu, dati kopiju osobne za upis u vrtić itd)........jedino su mi rekli da mi daju mogućnost dodavanja mojeg prezimena očevom i na to sam pristala....iz razloga da oca ne trebam kontaktirat jer je to nemoguća misija ionako   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## samamama

ps. da se i ja nadovezem .. ja sam kasnije uspjela dobiti potpunu promjenu prezimena, rjesenje i sve.. i BM se na to rjesenje zalio, a drugostupanjski organ mu je zalbu prihvatio i ponistio moje rjesenje..

sad se nadam da ce trajno nestati iz zemlje i da ce ga napokon netko odjaviti sa trenutne adrese i onda idemo iz pocetka.

----------


## gabi10

pozdrav,
vidim da vec dugo nitko nije pisao na ovu temu,nova sam tu i zanima me ako mi netko moze reci sto je potrebno za djetetu nadodat svoje prezime uz ocevo ja sam djetetu zz i djete zivi sa mnom otac ga ne vida vec skoro dvije godine niti placa niti zove da pita za djete...
ako netko zna da mi napise i pomogne bila bi vam jako zahvalna....
lijep pozdrav i unaprijed hvala

----------


## gabi10

molim vas ako mi netko moze pomoci kako cu napisati dopis czzs za promjenu prezimena djetetu ili bar da mu nadodam moje prezime...
neznam kome se obratiti i molim vas ako mi netko moze sto prije napisati primjer te tuzbe da krenem s tim postupkom...

unaprijed hvala

----------


## pomikaki

http://forum.roda.hr/forums/59-Rodini-pravni-savjeti ako ti nitko ne odgovori, pokušaj pitati ovdje - tu odgovaraju forumašice pravne struke, pretpostavljam da ni jedna nije vidjela tvoj post ovdje.

----------


## gabi10

puno hvala pokusat cu sad tamo pisat  :Smile:

----------


## samamama

ja sam ti odgovorila na gornju temu

----------


## ninanada

> tata, pretjerujes. imati dva prezimena nije nikakav bauk, bar ne vise u danasnje doba. niti ima puno veze da li su roditelji u braku ili rastavljeni.
> 
> u vrtickoj grupi mog sina troje djece ima dva prezimena. imam jos nekoliko prijatelja koji su djetetu dali oba svoja prezimena. u nijednom od tih slucajeva roditelji nisu rastavljeni - naprosto su se dogovorili da ce dijete nositi oba prezimena. ne bih ulazila u razloge i da li je to djetetu zgodno, ali nisam primijetila da ijedno od te djece ima problema zbog toga niti da mu se itko ruga.


Lijepi pozdrav

Imam problem, sa promjenom prezimena mld djetetu. Nakon rastave zatražila sam umetanje mog djevojačkog prezimena između imena i prezimen oca. To je bilo prije 3 godine. Nakon što sam dobila potvrdno riješenje CZSS bivši suprug koji naravno nije suglasan žalio se, te je predmet na MINISATRSTVU Socijalne politike i mladih. Tamo već stoji 2 godine. Očajna sam.. Neznam što napraviti i kome se više obratiti. Imam pozitivni nalaz, psihologa, soc radnika i pravne službe, podršku zakona o imenu koji to djetetu dozvoljava. Otac se inati, a dijete se naziva svakojako. To je teško slušati uvjetavajućii ga da se tako ne preziva nego samo očevik prezimenom.  :Sad: (( Ugl... dijete je bilo bebica kada sam podnejla zahtjev.. sada je dijete koje se samo predstavlja.. 
Koliko još.. Ima li netko ideju što da napravim, kome da se obratim, osim požurnicama koje šaljem.. Pravobranitelj je također upućen i čini sve što može.. ;((( Pozz

----------


## ninanada

Lijepi pozdrav

Imam problem, sa promjenom prezimena mld djetetu. Nakon rastave zatražila sam umetanje mog djevojačkog prezimena između imena i prezimen oca. To je bilo prije 3 godine. Nakon što sam dobila potvrdno riješenje CZSS bivši suprug koji naravno nije suglasan žalio se, te je predmet na MINISATRSTVU Socijalne politike i mladih. Tamo već stoji 2 godine. Očajna sam.. Neznam što napraviti i kome se više obratiti. Imam pozitivni nalaz, psihologa, soc radnika i pravne službe, podršku zakona o imenu koji to djetetu dozvoljava. Otac se inati, a dijete se naziva svakojako. To je teško slušati uvjetavajućii ga da se tako ne preziva nego samo očevik prezimenom.  :Sad: (( Ugl... dijete je bilo bebica kada sam podnejla zahtjev.. sada je dijete koje se samo predstavlja.. 
Koliko još.. Ima li netko ideju što da napravim, kome da se obratim, osim požurnicama koje šaljem.. Pravobranitelj je također upućen i čini sve što može.. ;((( Pozz.. Imaš li možda kakvu ideju, sličan slučaj.. bilo što.. Voljela bi čuti neka iskustva.. iLI RIJEŠENJE.. ILI BAR POKUŠAJ.. zABORAVILA SAM RECI DA SAM SE PREUDALA.. TE NOSIM DJEVOJAČKO PREZIME I NOVOG SUPRUGA.. moj sin živi s nama i preziva se prezimenom bivšeg supruga. Ne trebam niti spominjati da je si već počeo uzimati i prezime novog muža... I evo sada čekamo bracu i seku. .   :Smile:  Hvala unaprijed... 
Očajna mama

----------


## samamama

malo kasno, ali mozda vidis ovu poruku..

sto se tice tvoje situacije, moram ti nazalost reci da cak i da ti ministarstvo odobri promjenu, naprosto ju neces moci provesti jer po zakonu, tvoje dijete moze nositi samo prezime jednog od roditelja, odnosno morao bi imati tvoje sadasnje prezime - tvoje djevojacko i od muza., ne postoji varijanta da mu se odobri bilo sta drugo.

ja sam se sa ovim prestala zamarati. i ja sam se preudala, muz, kcer i ja imamo jedno prezime, a sin ima moje djevojacko i od svog oca.. sta da radim? nista.. cekam da postane punoljetan i sam promjeni prezime u sta god bude htio.

----------


## 2004tea

Postovana  Samamama koji je proces, procedura? molim vas

----------

